# Marriage



## Ken N Tx (Aug 3, 2020)

Marriage isn't for the faint of heart. It's not always pretty. That part about "for richer or poorer" & "in sickness and in health" is in the vows for a reason! It's Happily Married Husband and Wife Week. If your spouse is still your best friend, works extremely hard, has been with you through triumphs and tragedies, has loved you even when you're at your worst and is someone you're proud to be married to, reply with the date and year you were married.
Sept 14, 1963


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 3, 2020)

December 15, 1979


----------



## Ronni (Aug 3, 2020)

Well I’m not married yet....still a couple months to go...10/10/2020, but finally, at age 67, I can give a resounding YES to Ron being my best friend, he works extremely hard, we’ve supported each other through a variety of family ups and downs, dysfunctions and missteps, and he’s loved me even when I’ve been at my worst.  He’s definitely someone I’m proud to get married to!!!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 3, 2020)

December 1956


----------



## RB-TX (Aug 3, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Marriage isn't for the faint of heart. It's not always pretty. That part about "for richer or poorer" & "in sickness and in health" is in the vows for a reason! It's Happily Married Husband and Wife Week. If your spouse is still your best friend, works extremely hard, has been with you through triumphs and tragedies, has loved you even when you're at your worst and is someone you're proud to be married to, reply with the date and year you were married.
> Sept 14, 1963



November 7, 1953


----------



## Don M. (Aug 3, 2020)

July 6, 1965


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 3, 2020)

May 4, 1969

My lady...... is a saint


----------



## Autumn (Aug 3, 2020)

July 16, 1994
My husband passed away in March, but he'll always be my best friend and the love of my life.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 3, 2020)

November 4,2007. We were both widowed and found each other. Kayelle and I were married on the island of Santorini.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 3, 2020)

We have both been married before , married Sept 1987

I think it’s so nice you found a new partner/ wife  @bowmore you will have to learn the Santorini waltz 
I mentioned the other day. it’s a nice waltz ,we will be dancing it tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Keesha (Aug 3, 2020)

That’s a gorgeous picture bowmore. 
What stunning scenery too


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 6, 2020)

I married my Precious husband on May 28th 1966.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 6, 2020)

May 21, 1983


----------



## grahamg (Aug 6, 2020)

A man walks out of the divorce courts next to his lawyer, wearing only his pants.....
"Don't worry, some men lose _everything!" _(is the caption.   !).


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 6, 2020)

December 30,1967


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 6, 2020)

June 12, 1987


----------



## peppermint (Aug 6, 2020)

August 8, 1965....   We are still married..♥


----------



## old medic (Aug 6, 2020)

August 16 1986.....


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 7, 2020)

May 31 2008....second time around for both of us


----------



## grahamg (Aug 9, 2020)

I wonder if this article fits in on this thread, on the subject of choosing your man(?)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-6570373/Tracey-Cox-reveals-tell-man-keeper.html

*1. Does he get on well with his mother?*

"A psychotherapist friend of mine would argue that this is all you really need to know.
If he respects and loves his mother, and they have a relaxed, happy, affectionate relationship, he's very likely to treat all the women in his life well. She was the first woman in his life and how he relates to her sets the benchmark for you.

They need to be close but not too close. If he hasn't cut the apron springs, move right along. The man who checks with his mother before making all decisions, is at her beck and call and has a pretty obvious adoration/pathological hatred thing going on, is to be avoided at all costs. Don't be lulled into a false sense of security if she lives far away: the most dependent children in the world often live the other side of the world from their parents. Physical distance means little."


----------



## Pecos (Aug 9, 2020)

Feb 5th 1985.


----------



## Knight (Aug 9, 2020)

Feb. 1962


----------



## DaveA (Aug 11, 2020)

Feb. 25, 1956.  We met in June of 1953 while I was in the Coast Guard and she was still in high school.  It's been a wonderful trip, now filled with kids, grandkids, and great grands.  

If I had it to do over, I'd pick the same gal to join me on the trip !!


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 11, 2020)

grahamg said:


> I wonder if this article fits in on this thread, on the subject of choosing your man(?)
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-6570373/Tracey-Cox-reveals-tell-man-keeper.html
> 
> ...


*That's the best advice my Mom ever gave me and she sure wasn't a Psychotherapist. *
I was married for 42 years when he died at age 61.
Bowmore and I were married Nov. 4, 2007.
I married two men who checked all the boxes.


----------



## jujube (Aug 11, 2020)

April 1969. We had two dates and then we each split for different coasts. The next time we saw each other was a couple of days before our wedding.  The marriage lasted for 37 years until he died.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 11, 2020)

jujube said:


> April 1969. We had two dates and then we each split for different coasts. The next time we saw each other was a couple of days before our wedding.  The marriage lasted for 37 years until he died.


I love that story Jujube.  How long was it before you married after just two dates? Do you have a pile of love letters? Now days, nobody gets or sends old fashioned love letters. What a shame. I can't imagine the same kind of romance with emails.


----------



## jujube (Aug 11, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> I love that story Jujube.  How long was it before you married after just two dates? Do you have a pile of love letters? Now days, nobody gets or sends old fashioned love letters. What a shame. I can't imagine the same kind of romance with emails.


Nine months. Lots of letters and phone calls. I still have some of the letters.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 17, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> May 4, 1969
> 
> My lady...... is a saint


Found a pic

What a dewy fresh couple

Had to share


----------



## twinkles (Oct 17, 2020)

are we talking about the first second or third  marriage lol


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 18, 2020)

twinkles said:


> are we talking about the first second or third marriage lol


I'd venture to say the last one (whatever number)
Those seem to be the ones that count


----------



## CarolfromTX (Oct 18, 2020)

June 23, 1973 in Harbison Chapel at Grove City College.


----------



## 911 (Oct 18, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Found a pic
> 
> What a dewy fresh couple
> 
> ...


I knew Wolfman Jack didn’t die.


----------



## grahamg (Oct 18, 2020)

911 said:


> I knew Wolfman Jack didn’t die.


On my one trip to the USA many moons ago, (the trip i never stop going on about, who knows, one day might make it back?), I was called "Wolfman" by someone I met on the street whilst completely lost in the early hours of the morning, so now I know who he was.    .

I decided my best defence was not to speak, and keep my hand in a jacket pocket to indicate I might be armed, (so relieved to reach the safety of an all night cafe in Las Vegas, and the owner guessed my predicament and ordered a cab before I asked him to, "now that's service.    !).


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 18, 2020)

December 13th, 1911

JUST KIDDING!!!

July 16, 1983  

Tony


----------



## twinkles (Oct 18, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> I'd venture to say the last one (whatever number)
> Those seem to be the ones that count


my last marriage was from dec 1989 to jan 1991


----------



## MickaC (Oct 18, 2020)

Marriage #1........1975 - 1988
Marriage #2........1990 - 2016.
Marriage #3........Not in this lifetime.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 18, 2020)

911 said:


> I knew Wolfman Jack didn’t die.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 18, 2020)

911 said:


> I knew Wolfman Jack didn’t die.








Tony


----------



## gamboolman (Oct 18, 2020)

9-Jan-82

We're still honeymooning


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 18, 2020)

Hubby #4 - Oct 22/94


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 19, 2020)

Sept 14th 1973.   And No, I didn't get on particularly well with my parents, especially my mother.


----------



## 911 (Oct 19, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> Tony


Just about the coolest DJ on the airwaves.


----------



## grahamg (Oct 21, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Marriage isn't for the faint of heart. It's not always pretty. That part about "for richer or poorer" & "in sickness and in health" is in the vows for a reason! It's Happily Married Husband and Wife Week. If your spouse is still your best friend, works extremely hard, has been with you through triumphs and tragedies, has loved you even when you're at your worst and is someone you're proud to be married to, reply with the date and year you were married.
> Sept 14, 1963



I hope this adds to your thread, because I came across this website discussing marriage whilst searching for copies of papers on the views of Akira Morita, a Japanese professor who contributed to a world congress on children and young people some years ago, (he's quoted in the article I'm copying here as you will see).

(apologies, its quite long and involved, and argues against "No fault divorce" amongst other things):

Quote:
"Yenor maintains that both the erstwhile defenders and the attackers of the family shared presuppositions, specifically an overemphasis on narrow understandings of individualism and contractualism as the _sine qua non_ of marriage. As these notions have manifested themselves in laws and social practices increasingly familiar on the American scene, the process confirms that, indeed, ideas have consequences. These consequence-laden ideas include the contingent nature of marriage codified in the no-fault divorce regime as well as the prevalence of commitment-lite non-marital cohabitation, arrangements in which parties can leave at will without even the legal formalities that still attend divorce. Tragically, the formative ideas of our time also include those making commodities out of children, many of whom—with the abandonment of marriage as the normative prelude to childbearing—are now reduced to the status of a lifestyle choice of adults aided by technological innovations and an accommodating legal system.

Yenor’s proposes a response to this fatal flaw in his closing chapter. He explains: “Defending marriage and family life demands that we expose the intellectual extremism in these partial conceptions of consent.” This means facing squarely what the institution of marriage has become:

Modern advocates of autonomy and personal independence distort the satisfactions of marriage into personal satisfactions. They underestimate how genuinely satisfying marital love creates mutual dependence that limits human autonomy and fail to see how marriage and family life are satisfying because they involve this love and dependence.

Standing in opposition to this reductionist account, the Boise State scholar offers a fuller appreciation for what marriage must entail:

Lovers are dependent on a beloved, and unified family life necessarily entails a range of dependencies. Instead of denying that marriage and family life involve dependencies, I would acknowledge and embrace that reality. Family life entails the dependencies of love. . . . Love is “oppressive” (if that is the right word) or dependency-making; it makes claims on our being; it involves changing our identity; it points to our lack of self-sufficiency. It [the characterization of marriage as oppressive] is false, however, in that love’s chains are neither arbitrary social constructions, nor unchosen, _nor unworthy of choosing_. (emphasis added)

Sounding like Jennifer Roback Morse in _Love and Economics_ (2001), Yenor claims that while “marriage is founded in consent; it forms a loving, mutually dependent relation that _supersedes_ the point of view of contracts.” Or as F. H. Bradley put it: “Marriage is a contract, a contract to pass out of the sphere of contract.” To the degree that Americans have forgotten this richer understanding and embraced a purely contingent notion of marriage, they have created, according to legal scholar Bruce Hafen, a “waning of belonging” which ignores, in Akira Morita’s words, “the organic correlations between autonomy and dependence, which lies at the heart of human existence.”

http://familyinamerica.org/journals/spring-2012/generals-who-started-war-family/#.X5CMSYhKhPY


----------



## Kadee (Oct 21, 2020)

We have dancing friends who have children the same age as us ....they were married on Feb 9th 1946 ..so coming up 75 years in Feb ....they still attend dancing 3 days a weeks it keeps them healthy and active

I took this photo last month for her 96th Birthday . ( He’s was 97 in August ) 

We swap a dance with them ...they are good dancers


----------



## Duster (Oct 23, 2020)

We've been married twice to each other after a 2 year divorce between the two weddings.   We  married young 18 and 20 the first time June 8, 1974.  Family members interfered with our marriage from that day on.   We split December 29, 1998.  The divorce didn't work out and we spent a lot of time together.  I moved out of my apartment and back home 6 months later.  We remarried at the courthouse on December 28, 2000.  We try harder now, because we know what it is to lose one another.

To those who don't know me, I'm battling endometrial cancer and am currently going through chemo to shrink the tumors so that they can do surgery.

One day I said to my husband, "This isn't fair to you. You never signed up for all this".  

He said, "Yes, I did sign up for it when I made those promises~For Richer, For Poorer, In Sickness, and In Health, Till Death Do Us Part.  I'm not going anywhere!"  He touched my soul.

He's my Rock.  I don't know what would have happened if he hadn't been here for me. I am Blessed.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 23, 2020)

Duster said:


> We've been married twice to each other after a 2 year divorce between the two weddings.   We  married young 18 and 20 the first time June 8, 1974.  Family members interfered with our marriage from that day on.   We split December 29, 1998.  The divorce didn't work out and we spent a lot of time together.  I moved out of my apartment and back home 6 months later.  We remarried at the courthouse on December 28, 2000.  We try harder now, because we know what it is to lose one another.
> 
> To those who don't know me, I'm battling endometrial cancer and am currently going through chemo to shrink the tumors so that they can do surgery.
> 
> ...


Bless you both.......Best to you for the battle you're having to go through.......I feel the strength you have for eachother. 
Take care......both of you.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Oct 23, 2020)

November 16, 1979.  My one and only.

I feel like a young pup next to some of you.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 23, 2020)

Duster said:


> We've been married twice to each other after a 2 year divorce between the two weddings.   We  married young 18 and 20 the first time June 8, 1974.  Family members interfered with our marriage from that day on.   We split December 29, 1998.  The divorce didn't work out and we spent a lot of time together.  I moved out of my apartment and back home 6 months later.  We remarried at the courthouse on December 28, 2000.  We try harder now, because we know what it is to lose one another.
> 
> To those who don't know me, I'm battling endometrial cancer and am currently going through chemo to shrink the tumors so that they can do surgery.
> 
> ...


@Duster   You've got a real keeper .. but, you would have known that all along - as did he, of you.


----------

